# help!!my dog's back has a lump



## iLoveEnzo (Dec 9, 2008)

enzo is 4 years old golden retriever, and he got a lump on his back(showing as the picture). I already take him to the vet, but it dosen't have result yet. I'm very worry about it. Will it be a cancer? this is a soft and moveable lump, and he drink, play, eat well. Dose someone have any suggestion? thank you

thanks everyone for following this post. I got result today, and this's a good news that enzo dosen't get cancer. the vet said the lump is something called "keratin-filled cyst". they recommend to remove it.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Hmmmm, to me it looks like a subcutaneous cyst. Is the discoloration from benadyne to sterilize prior to obtaining a sample to send to the lab?

I hope you get the results quickly and that it's simply a cyst. Try not to worry (yeah, right!) Sorry for the waiting. I know how hard that is. Hopefully someone else will come along and give you some ideas as well.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't have any help or advice... But we will be thinking about you, hang tight for those results!


----------



## iLoveEnzo (Dec 9, 2008)

Duke's Momma said:


> Hmmmm, to me it looks like a subcutaneous cyst. Is the discoloration from benadyne to sterilize prior to obtaining a sample to send to the lab?
> 
> I hope you get the results quickly and that it's simply a cyst. Try not to worry (yeah, right!) Sorry for the waiting. I know how hard that is. Hopefully someone else will come along and give you some ideas as well.


the vet got two things from the lump(one is blood, but i not sure what is other things he got)
anyway, thank you for reply


----------



## iLoveEnzo (Dec 9, 2008)

sammydog said:


> I don't have any help or advice... But we will be thinking about you, hang tight for those results!


thank you, hope he just gets a limopa


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Keep us posted of the results. I hope everything will be OK.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It looks more like a lipoma than a cyst, unless it is a cyst in the early stages. My old guy has a recurring cyst and multiple lipomas.

I hope it is nothing major and you get the lab results back soon. It is really hard waiting on the results. Your mind just goes crazy thinking of all the things it could be.

I'll keep you and Enzo in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

If it's a cyst, make sure they remove the cyst sack...otherwise they keep coming back. Cysts are pretty much harmless, but change in size all the time. But they should be tested as they can contain cancer depending on the type. I hope it's a harmless cyst...maybe an embedded tic? that can cause infection and a lump.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope it is a fatty lipoma and not the dreaded C word. It does look like a lipoma to cybesious cysts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*IloveEnzo*

ILoveEnzo

It sounds like the vet has looked at it before, but I would call and say it needs to be looked at again. It's probably just A CYST, but I would absolutely have it checked out!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I do not have any advice at all. But I hope all is well. Post an update if you can! I will keep you and pup in my thoughts!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

No help here either, just want to say that I hope the results come back as benign.


----------

